

Can anyone help me build satellites in my basement? - classicsnoot

I have this idea for a build-as-you go satellite network created by home based makers, crowd funded launch rental, and volunteer management and observation. The over all goal would be to establish a socially owned RF network (read: swarm) throughout &quot;our&quot; region of near space that would require little observation and upkeep.<p>The basic concept as i imagine it is a steady stream of homemade &quot;cubesats&quot; being placed at LPoints (Lagrange points) around significant bodies within Near Space, chiefly earth and the moon. as these swarms develop through a testing&#x2F;proof of implementation phase, the placement would no longer be limited to LPoints and the cubesats would be spread throughout Solar Orbit to act as a mesh network for human activity if&#x2F;when it is in the effective vicinity and&#x2F;or be linked together by more expensive comm platforms. the net effect would be a massive,ever expanding, and open network for the use of all humanity.<p>Given these ideas&#x2F;restrictions, i envision a BRCK type device on a smartphone powered satellite, set in a specifically promiscuous mode for our unique communication signals and, if possible, build in components that will allow pieces of the swarm to be used as massive antennae in conjunction with purpose built large satellites.<p>I know very little about all of the involved topics and i have no relevant  expertise in any of the mentioned fields, so this is 100% conjecture and thoughtsperimentation. This being understood, i think that there is a lot of merit in the core ideas involved. So, i ask that you just spitball ideas about implementation of any point in the stack, hardware, politics,etc. I would like to see this idea run the gauntlet of experience and expertise. Also i wish to inspire more able minds than my own. I would love any feedback. Thanks all for reading.
======
blcArmadillo
I haven't personally read this book but this might help you get started
building something like you described:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920021605.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920021605.do).

~~~
classicsnoot
Thank you for the info. I will check it out. Does the overall idea seem
feasible?

